# Meat on my mind



## xcoachx (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello y'all! Does anyone else have a problem with always thinking about what your going to smoke? All week while I'm at work I can't seem to stop thinking about meat and smoking meat. I now look forward to weekends because of all the smoking that I'll be doing and end up thinking about it all day, all week.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2015)

I was in the same Boat...Until after about 6 months of smoking everything I could. My Wife told me the NEXT smoke I see will be after the Fire Deptment hoses down my Burning Smoker!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






MES40...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## xcoachx (Sep 26, 2015)

That's funny! 

I couldn't help myself..... I am having my kids help me to smoke one of the pork sirloin roasts I have. 

They are having a blast, and I get to use my smoker while teaching the kids how to BBQ. Win win if you ask me!

xcoachx


----------



## xcoachx (Sep 26, 2015)

image.jpg



__ xcoachx
__ Sep 26, 2015






xcoachx


----------



## xcoachx (Sep 26, 2015)

image.jpg



__ xcoachx
__ Sep 26, 2015






xcoachx


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice smoke!  I have been smoking for over two years and still spend every day thinking of stuff to smoke.  My kid wants ribs or chicken, fiance wants beef, I just want to smoke meat and for them to love it!  They do get upset when I keep trying new recipes, but that's my fun.

Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

xcoachx said:


> That's funny!
> 
> I couldn't help myself..... I am having my kids help me to smoke one of the pork sirloin roasts I have.
> 
> ...



That is awesome, I have two kids that love the smoker !  If I say I'm firing up the smoker, I may as well say "stampede" LOL !  It's great to have them involved & teach them the art of smokin & the TBS !  Nice smoke BTW !


----------



## xcoachx (Nov 8, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I was in the same Boat...Until after about 6 months of smoking everything I could. My Wife told me the NEXT smoke I see will be after the Fire Deptment hoses down my Burning Smoker!!!:fire: MES40...:jaw-dropping: ...JJ





mike5051 said:


> I just want to smoke meat and for them to love it!  They do get upset when I keep trying new recipes, but that's my fun.
> 
> Mike



Oh my! My wife just told me that 2 weeks ago, so I had to take a break. I'm back now though!
smoking a pork shoulder at the moment. 9.5 pounder!

xcoachx


----------

